# A Great Food Slicer At A Bargain Price



## daricksta (Jan 16, 2018)

I'd been reading food slicer reviews for years but was unable to find one that I thought was both reliable and would suit my needs. Then my friend Jim (Jted in these forums) told me he really liked his Nesco FS-200. He just wished the blade was larger. I already own a Nesco food grinder which has been a real workhorse for me, so I checked out the Amazon reviews for the food slicer. They were overall glowing. 

Last Black Friday my wife noticed the Nesco FS-250 food slicer was on sale for a killer price and I bought it, along with a tube of lubricant. The slicer has an 180 watt motor and an 8.7" blade, a bit larger than the FS-200. This slicer just blows me away. It easily slices cheese and meat, and clean up is simple. I noticed that it's now selling for $40 more than what I paid, which makes me very happy. I don't know how well known the Nesco brand is, but it's top quality. I also lucked out with the price I paid on the food grinder, I've yet to see the price that low again and I didn't pay sales tax or shipping. 

I'm a big Nesco fan. Anyone in the market for a food slicer should check out their entire line.  Later this year I'll be smoking pastrami for the first time and I'll be able to slice it as thin as I want. After that I'll give smoking a slicing pork belly a shot.


----------



## old sarge (Jan 16, 2018)

We have been using Nesco roasters for a couple dozen years. Never a problem.  Great 2d oven, especially when the holidays come around. Quality is top notch.  I would expect the quality of their slicers and grinders to be no less.  Nerco has been around since the 1930's and has a good reputation. Just looked up the slicer; looks very capable.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 16, 2018)

That is one of the ones I was drooling over.
Can anyone help me understand a serrated slicer blade, VS: a smooth blade?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 16, 2018)

Serrated they put on smaller slicers to help go through stuff . It's not preferred  for thin or fine cutting. Bigger slicers have smooth. They have more torque to go through stuff like cheese or raw meat.. faster rpms


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Jan 17, 2018)

Please remove


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 17, 2018)

Nice. Good heavy one


----------



## daricksta (Jan 17, 2018)

old sarge said:


> We have been using Nesco roasters for a couple dozen years. Never a problem.  Great 2d oven, especially when the holidays come around. Quality is top notch.  I would expect the quality of their slicers and grinders to be no less.  Nerco has been around since the 1930's and has a good reputation. Just looked up the slicer; looks very capable.


One of my brothers-in-law gave us a Nesco roaster a couple of years ago. We've only used it once and it worked great. I had never heard of the company before I bought the grinder. What amazes me is how high quality their appliances are for what you pay if you wait for sales. So, I swear by Nesco but we all have our own favorites.


----------



## daricksta (Jan 17, 2018)

PerazziMx14 said:


> I have a small 8" slicer with a exposed blade and I don't like it. As you slice the blade continues to rub against the face of whatever you are cutting.  I also don't like the slide action of the plastic meat tray  on the chrome bar. It gunks up and gets sticky and you end up pushing the slicer across the counter. The temp fix it lube the chrome bar with cooking spray but then it a huge PIA to clean and if you don't get it all it continues to gunk up further. Once I get another slicer anyone who whats my old one can have it for free. Unfortunately Iwon't bother shipping this so it'll have to be picked up in 17202 or 17104.
> 
> I have gotten to the point where I cringe when I have to try and use my slicer and am going to get another like shown below. The met tray is on rollers and the blade is mostly non-exposed and will not rub the face cut..
> 
> I was at Cabelas the other day and this slicer branded with their sticker was on sale for $259.00 I almost bought it but glad I didn't. I got home and googled 10" slicer and the same thing on Jet came up for $209.00 shipped. I still need to pull the trigger but need to cull some spending being right after Christmas.



As I posted, I really like the Nesco FS-250 slicer and I only paid $62 for it on Amazon. It has an 8.7" blade and an 180 watt motor. The blade is large enough and the motor powerful enough to meet my needs.


----------



## old sarge (Jan 17, 2018)

$62.00?  You should have bought two! That is a searing deal!!  And I agree with the quality of NESCO products.


----------



## daricksta (Jan 18, 2018)

old sarge said:


> $62.00?  You should have bought two! That is a searing deal!!  And I agree with the quality of NESCO products.


NOW you tell me????? Actually, I have no idea what I would've done with a 2nd one, much less where I'd have room to store it in its box. I'm just glad I finally have one. And it was my beloved and beautiful wife who noticed the Amazon Black Friday sale and urged me to buy it.


----------



## old sarge (Jan 18, 2018)

You do have a valid point!


----------

